# Με τη λίστα ή με το σταυρό;



## nickel (Feb 9, 2014)

Με σταυρό, λέει, οι ευρωβουλευτές! Άντε, να στείλουμε περισσότερους ηθοποιούς και στην Ευρωβουλή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Το παραπάνω σχόλιο ήταν η πρώτη μου αντίδραση και την κατάθεσα. Αλλά φαίνεται ότι θα γίνει πολλή κουβέντα, οπότε... ανοίξαμε νήμα και σας περιμένουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Με σταυρό, λέει, οι ευρωβουλευτές! Άντε, να στείλουμε περισσότερους ηθοποιούς και στην Ευρωβουλή.


Οι έδρες που εκλέγει κάθε κόμμα στην ευρωβουλή θα είναι, πάνω κάτω, γνωστές. Παλιότερα, ο πολίτης δεν είχε επιλογή· ήξερε απλώς το όνομα των πιθανότερων εκπροσώπων που θα εκλέγονταν και τη σειρά των αναπληρωματικών τους. Μικρή διαφορά είχε για τον πολίτη αν η προεπιλογή είχε γίνει με αρχηγική απόφαση ή με εσωτερικές κομματικές διαδικασίες. Με δεδομένο λοιπόν ότι οι ευρωεκλογές δεν είχαν και καμιά φοβερή συνέπεια για τη χώρα, ήταν ιδιαίτερα χαλαρές.

Τώρα, κάθε κόμμα θα μπορεί να προτείνει στελέχη για να επιλέξει ο κόσμος. Θεωρώ την άποψη ότι ο κόσμος είναι α πριόρι αμόρφωτος και αγόμενος από τα κανάλια πολύ αριστοκρατική και όχι ιδιαίτερα δημοκρατική. Στο κάτω κάτω, αν το κόμμα άλφα έχει 42 νομπελίστες και το κόμμα Β έχει 42 μέντιουμ, ε, δεν είναι και μεγάλο πρόβλημα για τη χώρα να επιλέξει κανείς ό,τι από τα δύο θέλει.

Ακούω με ενδιαφέρον και την άποψη ότι η αλλαγή «γίνεται τελευταία στιγμή». Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό, ίσως ότι θα αναγκάσει κάποιους υποψήφιους που θεωρούσαν ότι είχαν εξασφαλίσει αριστίνδην την καλοπληρωμένη θεσούλα στις Βρυξέλλες να δουλέψουν και να κατέβουν στο πόπολο για να την εξασφαλίσουν. Από την άλλη, σε μία χώρα που από το Σύνταγμά της ο πρωθυπουργός μπορεί να προκηρύξει εκλογές μέσα σε 22 ημέρες για «σοβαρό εθνικό λόγο», μια αλλαγή (κτγμ επί τα βελτίω) που γίνεται 100 μέρες πριν από τις εκλογές μού φαίνεται έγκαιρη και με το παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Δεν έχω μεγάλες απαιτήσεις. Θα μου αρκεί αν τα κόμματα φτιάξουν 42άδες με ανθρώπους που ξέρουν δυο πράγματα για την Ευρώπη. 

Αποκεί και πέρα, εμείς θα διαλέξουμε ποιους θα στείλουμε και εμείς θα πληρώσουμε τα λάθη μας (και τα λάθη τους).


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 10, 2014)

Χμμ... Στο επίπεδο της τακτικής, όποιος αλλάζει τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού το κάνει συνήθως για να αποκομίσει κάποιο όφελος. Εν προκειμένω η κυβέρνηση εκτιμά ότι θέτει μία ακόμα παράμετρο για τις ευρωεκλογές: εκείνη των προσώπων. Πιστεύει λοιπόν ότι διαθέτει στο πεδίο αυτό συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα επί του βασικού αντιπάλου, της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης. Εντοπίζει τη στελεχειακή ένδοιά της, δεδομένης μάλιστα της απεικόνισής της στις επιλογές υποψηφίων της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης. Η ένδοια αυτή σχετίζεται, άλλωστε, και φανερώνει την ανικανότητα, την αδυναμία, την απροθυμία -πιθανόν και τον φόβο- της (αξιόπιστης, δηλαδή μη καρυπιδιακής ή παλαιοπασοκικής) διεύρυνσης πέρα από τα όρια του κομματικού μηχανισμού, ο οποίος όμως ανταποκρίνεται στο 4 και όχι στο 25% και συνεπώς κρατάει τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πίσω ή φανερώνει την αδυναμία του να πάει μπροστά, τον ενός τύπου ιδρυματισμό του. Σημειώνω βέβαια και τις αντίστοιχες δυσκολίες επιλογής υποψηφίων για την τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση που αντιμετωπίζει και η ίδια η ΝΔ και αναρωτιέμαι αν η λίστα του ευρωψηφοδελτίου θα συμπληρωθεί ευκολότερα και αν θα είναι ποιοτικότερη. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ υπερέχει στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο διασωζόμενο από τις υποψηφιότητες των 5 δημάρχων σε μεγάλους δήμους. Κατά τα λοιπά, η εγγενής αντίφαση της αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας, η αντίφαση μεταξύ της δημοκρατικότητας (ή του λαϊκισμού) και της αξιοκρατίας ορίζει το όλο ζήτημα. Θα επιλέξουμε δημοκρατικότατα (με σταυρό) τους πιο δημοφιλείς θαμώνες των τηλεοπτικών παραθύρων ή θα αρκεστούμε στις λίστες των κομματικών στελεχών και των τεχνοκρατών;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

CosimoPiovasco said:


> Χμμ... Στο επίπεδο της τακτικής, όποιος αλλάζει τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού το κάνει συνήθως για να αποκομίσει κάποιο όφελος.


Αναμφισβήτητα, όπως η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση σκόπευε να κάνει έναν υγιεινό περίπατο και στο τέλος του να θέσει θέμα λαϊκής εμπιστοσύνης για την κυβέρνηση, έτσι και οι δύο κυβερνητικοί εταίροι αποβλέπουν σε άμεσα και έμμεσα οφέλη. Το άμεσο, για μεν τον Σαμαρά είναι ότι ησυχάζει από τις πιέσεις «βάλε με κάπου σε εκλόγιμη θέση, πρόεδρε», για δε τον Βενιζέλο ότι κόβει μονομιάς κάθε είδους προσωπικές στρατηγικές συνδεδεμένες με εκλόγιμες θέσεις τόσο στον δικό του πολιτικό χώρο, όσο και σε τυχόν λαμπρές μεταγραφές προς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Τέλος, σωστά, ως προς μεν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, και οι δύο αποβλέπουν να αναδείξουν τις αδυναμίες από τη ραγδαία μεγέθυνσή του και να ενσπείρουν γκρίνια και διχασμό καθώς πλέον δεν θα είναι εφικτή από την κομματική ηγεσία η διασφάλιση εκλόγιμων θέσεων για εκπροσώπους τάσεων (είπαμε, συνιστώσες δεν υπάρχουν) ή εντυπωσιακές προσχωρήσεις.


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Feb 10, 2014)

Ιδιαιτέρως για τον Βενιζέλο, επειδή διάβάζω διάφορα από το πρωί, θα μας διαφώτιζε μια αντιστροφή της κατάστασης. Τι θα λέγαμε δηλαδή αν ο Βενιζέλος επέμενε στη λίστα αντί της σταυροδοσίας; Προφανώς ότι θέλει να επιβάλει τους όρους του ΠΑΣΟΚ σε ολόκληρο τον χώρο της Κεντροαριστεράς και να ηγεμονεύσει. Μόνο που αυτό ακριβώς λένε οι διαφορες πριμαντόνες του χώρου και τώρα. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις κερδισμένος ο Βενιζέλος, δηλαδή. Μπράβο πολιτική διορατικότης! Οπότε, για ασφαλή συμπεράσματα ας περιμένουμε μέχρι την κατάρτιση των λιστών. Τότε θα φανεί ο σχεδιασμός του καθενός. Και εκ του αποτελέσματος βέβαια!


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν έχω μεγάλες απαιτήσεις. Θα μου αρκεί αν τα κόμματα φτιάξουν 42άδες με ανθρώπους που ξέρουν δυο πράγματα για την Ευρώπη.



Τώρα θα περιμένω να δω αν οι _ψηφοφόροι_ θα στείλουν στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ανθρώπους που ξέρουν δυο πράγματα για την Ευρώπη. (Και δεν το εννοώ κυριολεκτικά, γιατί μερικοί υποψήφιοι τόσα πράγματα ξέρουν για την Ευρώπη: δύο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Και δεν το εννοώ κυριολεκτικά, γιατί μερικοί υποψήφιοι τόσα πράγματα ξέρουν για την Ευρώπη: δύο.)


Μα, λογικό δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2014)

Η είδηση της ημέρας είναι ότι ο Λάκης Λαζόπουλος αποφάσισε να μην είναι στο ευρωψηφοδέλτιο του Σύριζα. Πέρασε κι αυτή η αγωνία. 

Εγώ διάβασα χτες αυτό το άρθρο με κάποια από τα επιχειρήματα της Μαριέτας Γιαννάκου υπέρ της λίστας:

• Δεν θα είμαι υποψήφια στην ευρωλίστα της ΝΔ, γιατί οι συνθήκες που επικρατούν είναι δεν είναι αντίστοιχες με τις προτεραιότητες αυτών των ευρωεκλογών. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ακούγεται τίποτα για την Ευρώπη, το επίπεδο διαλόγου είναι χαμηλό. Κι όλα αυτά με το πρόσχημα της περισσότερης δημοκρατίας.

• Το σύστημα σταυροδοσίας δεν είναι κατάλληλο, όπως μάλιστα εφαρμόζεται στη χώρα μας, με μια περιφέρεια και με 42 υποψηφίους. Κι αυτό στο παρά πέντε των εκλογών. Σε καμιά άλλη χώρα της Ε.Ε., δεν εφαρμόζεται αυτό. Ακόμα και το Βέλγιο, που μπορείς να το γυρίσεις μέσα σε μια μέρα τρεις φορές με αυτοκίνητο, έχει καθιερώσει τρεις περιφέρειες.

• Στις περισσότερες χώρες της Ευρώπης, το κόμμα δίνει μια πρόταση με μια λίστα στη σειρά, κάνοντας αξιολόγηση των υποψηφίων. Σε επτά από αυτές, ο πολίτης έχει δικαίωμα να αλλάξει τη θέση στην προτεινόμενη σειρά.

• Οι πολλοί υποψήφιοι ευνοούν τη διάχυση σταυρών και επομένως έχουν προτεραιότητα αυτοί που στηρίζονται από τον κομματικό μηχανισμό. Θα έπρεπε να ισχύσει η μονοσταυρία αντί για τέσσερις σταυρούς και ο χωρισμός της χώρας σε περιφέρειες, μετά από μελέτη βεβαίως, για να έρθει ο υποψήφιος ευρωβουλευτής πιο κοντά στους πολίτες.

• Έχουν τη δυνατότητα και το δικαίωμα οι πρωθυπουργοί να κάνουν σωστές επιλογές για την ευρωλίστα; Αν όχι, τότε πώς επιλέγουν τους πιο άξιους για το υπουργικό συμβούλιο;

• Το πρόβλημα είναι η αξιολόγηση του έργου των ευρωβουλευτών τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια. Δεν έγινε ποτέ στη ΝΔ.

• Μπαίνουμε σε μια κρίσιμη φάση για το μέλλον της Ευρώπης αλλά και τις τύχες της χώρας μας. Πολλά θέματα θα ανοίξουν, πολλές αποφάσεις θα κρίνουν το μέλλον της Ελλάδας. Το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο σε όλα αυτά θα παίξει αυξημένο ρόλο. Από την άποψη αυτή, είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντικό η ελληνική αντιπροσωπεία να απαρτίζεται από ικανά και έμπειρα στελέχη, που να μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν στις διαβουλεύσεις, τις διαπραγματεύσεις, τους αναγκαίους συμβιβασμούς. Αυτό δεν εξυπηρετείται από μια «πασαρέλα» όπου ο καθένας δηλώνει «είμαι υποψήφιος»...​
Έχουν ακουστεί κι άλλα επιχειρήματα. Θα μπορούσε άραγε ο νόμος να αφήνει ανοιχτό το θέμα, στη δικαιοδοσία του κάθε κόμματος; Η Ελιά θα μπορούσε να αφήσει την απόφαση στους ψηφοφόρους (να λέει στο ψηφοδέλτιο «ΒΑΛΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΙΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΣ»), οι ΑνεξΕλλ να έχουν κλειστή λίστα («ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Η ΣΕΙΡΑ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΗΚΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΜΜΑ») και το Ποτάμι να λέει «ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΑΥΡΟ» — αλλά χωρίς Σταύρο στο ψηφοδέλτιο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

Vewy well, I shall welease Woger... :inno:
And then I shall thowoughly wub my hands.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2014)

Είναι πολύ πιθανό ότι ο Μανώλης Γλέζος θα βρίσκεται στην επόμενη Ευρωβουλή, αλλά, αν αληθεύουν τα ρεπορτάζ που διαβάζω, δεν θα προεδρεύσει αυτός στην εναρκτήρια συνεδρίασή της, αλλά ο Μάρτιν Σουλτς, ως απερχόμενος πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου.

Σύμφωνα με αυτή την είδηση του 2009:
Euro-MPs have changed their rules to prevent French far-right politician Jean Marie Le Pen from presiding over the first session of the newly-elected European Parliament in July.
[...]
Under new rules approved on Wednesday, the outgoing President of Parliament, instead of the oldest member, will perform the opening ceremony at the start of the new five-year term on July 14 in Strasbourg.
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/99404/MEPs-snub-Le-Pen-with-rule-change

http://www.tanea.gr/news/politics/article/5114407/proedrikh-gkafa-me-ton-manwlh-glezo/


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ευρωπαϊκές εκλογές | Ποιοι εκλέγονται στη νέα Ευρωβουλή
> 
> http://www.vouliwatch.gr/?p=2703



Όλοι μαζί είναι λιγότεροι από τους 25 που στέλνει η Λεπέν, οπότε τι να σχολιάσεις...


----------



## azimuthios (May 26, 2014)

Να σχολιάσεις με χιούμορ... :) 

Στέλνουμε τον Ζαγοράκη στην Ευρωβουλή; Αν μη τι άλλο, αυτός ξέρει από Euro!!! (2004) :clap::twit::lol:


Και όταν το μάτι σου παίζει παιχνίδια: διάβασα τους βουλευτές της ΧΑ και στον τρίτο διάβασα Επικήδειος... Μάλλον σωστά, όμως, γιατί με την άνοδο της ακροδεξιάς σύντομα θα μιλάμε για επικήδειους...


----------

